# Perdido River Reds & Specs



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hit the lower end of Perdido yesterday with my Dad. Reall enjoy these trips with him. He's down from South Carolina for the weekend and we decided to go give it a try. The colder it gets, the bigger and better quality of fish move into the river. I think they will really move in this weekend with the cold front coming. We caught quite a few specs (quit counting after 20) and 5 reds (one 30 inches and bout 11-12 lbs) and 1 mangrove snapper (10 inch throwback). On the water at 0700, back home at 1230.

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## jayhoward (Sep 9, 2011)

what were yall using for bait if you dont mind me askin?


----------



## Darrick (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice!Im trying to learn perdido.I fish the mouth alot any advice would be great.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice fish


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice fish...good job!


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Darrick said:


> Nice!Im trying to learn perdido.I fish the mouth alot any advice would be great.


One tactic the usually works on the lower end of Perdido; Fish the points of the islands with a jig and grub combo, bouncing it off the bottom. Pay attention to the tide, cast up and fish down along with the tide. Remember that points point out fish.


----------

